# lancashire reptile/social group



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I know i started this off last year but thngs got in the way.

Would be good to start something off more concrete ,i think first off we need suggestions for venue.

Someone suggested tickled trout which seems sensible as its easy to get to.

Pm me or post on here with your suggestions and lets get something underway .

It doesn`t have to be totally rep based cn include pets in general .


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

considering where yu are the the ram inn is a nice place and easy to find tbh as the only pub on the rd and big enough to handle a reasonable amount of people: victory:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Anywhere not too far from Bolton would be ace! Be an excuse to have a bit of a social life. :lol2: Yes I am a sad cow! :lol2:


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Tickled Trout sounds easy enough, just off the motorway :2thumb:


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Anywhere not too far from Bolton would be ace! Be an excuse to have a bit of a social life. :lol2: Yes I am a sad cow! :lol2:


nise hun you are not a sad cow you do a wonderful job and prob deserve time off ssaying that pm me yer always welcome to pop in fr a brew n chat anytime
danny


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Anywhere not too far from Bolton would be ace!


 
haha second that :whistling2:


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Anywhere thats good to get to on public transport :2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

karlh said:


> Tickled Trout sounds easy enough, just off the motorway :2thumb:


2nd that


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

thetong6969 said:


> nise hun you are not a sad cow you do a wonderful job and prob deserve time off ssaying that pm me yer always welcome to pop in fr a brew n chat anytime
> danny


PMSL Dan... would but I simply don't have the time.  xxx


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Right ,i`m proposing he fernhurst pub not far from ewood park for a first meeting and we`ll take it from there as to a more suitable venue.

Any prefered day of the week? for you lot .

If it turns out to be a more blackburn bolton group then i`ll look at something in between .


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Graylord said:


> Right ,i`m proposing he fernhurst pub not far from ewood park for a first meeting and we`ll take it from there as to a more suitable venue.
> 
> Any prefered day of the week? for you lot .
> 
> If it turns out to be a more blackburn bolton group then i`ll look at something in between .


any day other than Friday, Friday is weild work so I'm digging up 'stuff' till 8pm.


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Lancs meet*

I'd be interested depending on what evening is chosen,for me any, other than Wednesday or Friday is cool,and Blackburn or Bolton isn't to far,so either is cool.


----------



## Claires Creatures (May 13, 2008)

*fernhurst*

What about wednesdays?


----------



## bennyvenom (Dec 30, 2009)

is this open to anyone ?


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

any luck with a day<works nights mon-thur
or a venue ?
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:been to a few that have been set up non ran longer than 3 months so good luck with this keep us posted


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Depending on what day you guys choose we will be there.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

What about a tuesday or wednesday then once a month ,suggestions welcome re-venue .

If all interested parties send me an e-mail i`ll keep you informed as to whats what .
What about aiming for the first part of April ?


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

bennyvenom said:


> is this open to anyone ?


Course it is :lol2: it`s not the masons :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I may be up for it, depending how far it is. Me & Denise can be the tortoise contingent! :lol2:


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Any joy with getting something sorted?


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

I would be up for a few drinks and a meet up

I dont know if you are interested but this is a blackpool reptile keepers social group on here 

Reptile Forums - Blackpool reptile keepers group

Im trying to arrange somthing myself


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

louodge said:


> I would be up for a few drinks and a meet up
> 
> I dont know if you are interested but this is a blackpool reptile keepers social group on here
> 
> ...


I notice you put drinks before a meet-up :lol2:


----------



## reptile kid (Mar 20, 2009)

I take it you have never herd of the North West Reptile Club based in Lancashire. We have been going for years until the club broke up in 2005. But in 2008, we regrouped. we do a number of public shows each year, educating the public about reptiles. we usually meet every third thursday of every month at st. Aidans, but it is being reovated at the moment and wont be aviable till may. However we hopefully have a meeting at Penwortham (near preston) on the 29th April. But if you want to see us sooner, then we are doing a reptile show at the Southport Country Fair at Stanley High School, on the 3rd, 4th, 5th April. 

Southport Plant, Food & Country Fair - Stanley Sports College, Southport

hope to see you there


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

St Aidans in Bamber Bridge?
If it is then you need to do some more advertising, for the past 6 years i've lived 100 yards from there and before that i lived on St Aidans Park and never heard of you.


----------



## reptile kid (Mar 20, 2009)

Not that St.Aidens, it is by Shirdley Hill, near Southport. But that venue is currently being renovated, so w can't use it until May. But we are going to have a meeting in Penwortham on the 29th April.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that'll be why then! thought it'd have been there with you moving to Penwortham as it's only a few minutes away.


----------

